# ???? anyone?????



## walter (Jul 27, 2007)

has anyone heard about this bud box thing ,, my buddy was telling me about this box you plug into the wall and you roll your plant over it and it sucks in the leaves off your bud and cuts them off ,, that way their is no mess and it dont take as long and isnt so time consuming,, whaaaaa does it ever get annoying after a wile of snipping bud.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 27, 2007)

hmm, no idea man, i've seen the sissors which are automatic and they make bud clean up a quickie.

http://www.bonsaihero.com/

Don't know about a box though, sorry. SOunds like a paper shreader haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm not sure if Dewayne is talking about what I'm but Ive seen on youtube some guy hooked up a bud in a middle of this razer wheel and he spins it around and it trims it. You really got to see can't really explain it. But i think it will be better to use scissors.


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 28, 2007)

I believe you,re talking something like a bud trimmer.......

I only know of one an thats called an Aardvark.....Cool ...

Check it........
http://www.betterthannature.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/597


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 28, 2007)

have yet to see nething like that, but the power trimmer is a definite help by far.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 28, 2007)

Man,
   I have never grown so much that trimming became a pain in the rump. Actually I always kinda liked trying to avoid getting all sticky though I knew I was gonna be able to roll a drop for my pipe by the time I was all done.
  MMMMmmmmMMMm sticky THC and Kief
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 28, 2007)

Contrary to the common feelings towards trimming, I thoroughly enjoy it.  Even when there is hours and hours and hours of it to do.  I love chewing on the fresh harvest buds and leaves.  Just being high and totally consumed by buds is such a great feelings of accomplishment.  I suppose if I were a commercial grower and had 500 lbs to manicure, I would need lots of help and machinery...


----------

